# Simple and inexpensive vise-based ring roller



## brino (Mar 28, 2021)

Hi All,

I had a project a while ago where I needed some metal rings.
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/the-duct-tape-catamaran.79401/post-680110

I made this ring roller for that job, but hadn't got around to taking pictures, writing it up and presenting it here.
Yesterday I needed to use it again to make a heavy band clamp for my exhaust system so I took the time to finally get some pictures.

Here's the vise:



and the original jaws:




Here are the replacement jaws made of 1" x 3" solid bar, some 1/2"-20 nuts and bolts, some ball bearings a big nut and chunk of steel shaft as the solid roller.




ring roller jaws installed on vise:



The rear roller is just a chunk of shaft with a big nut welded on top as a way to drive it with a wrench.
That big nut was bored out on the lathe so the head of the bolt and a washer would fit inside....it also gives clearance for a socket during assembly.



The nuts under the roller and the ball bearings are just jam nuts that are tightened against the bar to stop the bolts for turning while you're rolling.

Here's a couple more shots:






You can see that I countersunk the socket-head cap screw for the front jaw, but realized I did NOT need to for the back jaw as the front and rear rollers already overlap when the jaws are close together.

...and a few photos with a ruler to give rough size:











I'll continue with a few more photos in a couple minutes......

-brino


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 28, 2021)

Great adaptation @brino, I have a ring roller but the wheels are knurled so it marks the surface of the material. 
I wonder if I could replace the wheels with bearings. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 28, 2021)

DavidR8 said:


> Great adaptation @brino, I have a ring roller but the wheels are knurled so it marks the surface of the material.
> I wonder if I could replace the wheels with bearings.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@DavidR8  you certainly can, replace the knurled wheels with bearings !!!


@brino nice work on the ring roller!!!


----------



## brino (Mar 28, 2021)

Sorry for the delay, I got the dinner bell before I was ready to post......

Here is rolling a piece of 1-1/2" x 1/8" steel strap:


















A couple points for use:

1) try to get the strap as close to horizontal as possible when you start, and watch as you hand crank it back and forth. Stop, remove, correct and replace if it gets going at an angle. If the rollers are farther apart at the top (as mine appear to be in the last picture of post #1) it will try to create a spiral. If it does start to spiral try removing it, flipping it over and putting it back. That will equalize the offset.

2) tighten the vise slowly, run the part as close as you can get to the ends both directions and then tighten a little again

3) calculate the circumference of the ring you need and cut it to length first; this way when the end line up you know that you're done.

4) as shown this may create short flats near each end as they "fall off" the bearings, but those can be bent roundish over an anvil horn or piece of pipe.

-brino


----------



## extropic (Mar 28, 2021)

Nice tool there, brino.

I would like to see more details of your vise mounting scheme. It looks like something clever is going on there.

Additionally, regarding step 4) above, I usually have welded my rings closed, ground the welds flat and put it back in the roller to finish the flat ends. No hammering required.


----------



## extropic (Mar 28, 2021)

I can't leave without making some reference to that super clean vise.    

I didn't know there were any like that outside of advertising graphics.


----------



## brino (Mar 28, 2021)

extropic said:


> I would like to see more details of your vise mounting scheme. It looks like something clever is going on there.



I installed this heavy welding bench a few years ago. 
I got it from my father-in-law when he downsized his shop.
It is bolted to both the wall and into the concrete floor.

I added two 2" square receivers (think automotive towing), like this:


https://www.princessauto.com/en/class-ii-hitch-receiver-tubes/product/PA1000000638?skuId=8648552

One on the left side near the front(where the vise is right now), and one on the front of the bench near the right corner.
The second one could not go on the right-end of the bench due to interference with the roll-up door.
I really need that door open to use that one.

I currently have four tools that drop into those receivers:

1) the big vise as shown above!

2) a 12" hand shear like this:


https://www.princessauto.com/en/12-in-metal-hand-shear/product/PA0008096000

3) a "universal" bender like this:


https://www.princessauto.com/en/universal-metal-bender/product/PA0008714800

4) another bender of a different style:


https://www.princessauto.com/en/compact-floor-metal-bender/product/PA0008536625

That bench gives me the "immovable object" I need to really haul on those bender handles.

-brino


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 29, 2021)

I have the same bender as the bottom photo. I sunk four wedge anchors into the floor and bolt it down when needed. I also use the bender stand as the base for the ring roller using an adapter plate. 
I can't use my welding table for that kind of activity as it's on wheels.


----------



## sycle1 (Mar 29, 2021)

In what universe are vices that clean? or is that your special photo vice?


----------



## brino (Mar 29, 2021)

extropic said:


> I can't leave without making some reference to that super clean vise.





sycle1 said:


> In what universe are vices that clean? or is that your special photo vice?



Lol, Nope not just a "photo vise"!
It does really get used for welding on that very bench.

I did buy it new a couple years ago, and I do try to make sure that I'm not permanently damaging it.
Luckily weld spatter seems to come off the jaws with a little scraping, and doesn't even stick to the painted body.
Most of the welding happens with stuff clamped down to the bench.

Also, I do try to wipe it down after use to keep any debris (from drilling, tapping, etc.) out of the works.
As shown I do have other ways of bending metal, and the hydraulic press does most of the high-stress stuff.

-brino


----------



## Papa Charlie (Mar 29, 2021)

Nice work on the roller. To control the metal and ensure it stays flat. You could add a couple of more threaded holes to the flat roller vice jaw plate. Then create a couple of bolts that have a flat washers welded to the bolt shaft that align to the bottom of the rollers, that would create shelves to start and catch the metal as it passes the rollers.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Mar 29, 2021)

I like the idea , another great attachment for the vise, I will copy your idea next time I need heavy duty rings rings , I also like the way you use the 2" receiver to attach different tools , you do need a heavy bench like that (and bolted to the floor/wall) to make it possible , my vise is bolted to stand that's anchored a wall,  it's not removable like yours.
Well done brino, I just like everything you make don't I ?.lol.


----------



## brino (Mar 29, 2021)

extropic said:


> I would like to see more details of your vise mounting scheme. It looks like something clever is going on there.



okay a couple last details about the vise mount......

Here's the 2" receiver at the front left corner of the welding bench:




The two benders shown above live in ammo boxes on the floor under the bench.


Here's the 2" receiver at the front right corner, both are slightly below flush with the table top:




....and one last thing with the vise base.
First it can obviously be indexed every 90 degrees in the square receiver.
However, I also milled some circular slots to allow some adjustment when required.
I also have two holes that can be used if the bolts ever try to slide in the slots.





That steel disc is 8" diameter and 1/2" thick with some  2" x 1/4" flat bar used as gussets for strength.




It shouldn't fall off.

-brino


----------



## extropic (Mar 29, 2021)

Thanks for the details brino.

My guess was correct . . . clever.


----------



## Boswell (Mar 30, 2021)

Awesome solution brino.


----------

